# What to do with old pH probe?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Anythign fun I can do with this? I believe ReDox is measured with a platinum probe, could I do something with that?

Ph probes/meters work off the principal of ecectric current, correct? They electronic part reads the input from the probe as a mV and then converts that to the pH display reading on the screen. If I changed the wire on my old probe and then found out what the mV vs pH readings were, could I use the same controller to read the old probe snew function? I have an old voltmeter sitting around here somewhere, maybe it would be easier to use the old probe attached to that meter and then transpose the readings to my desired application?

Thanks in advance Oh, I can probably do any physical work, soldering, etc but I don't know much about electronics per say. For instance, I could not design a circut or anythign but I could probably make a simple one with a good schematic.


----------



## BluesBoy (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes! More DIY :clap2: 


> Ph probes/meters work off the principal of ecectric current, correct?


Yes, they are working similar to a battery. 59 mV is generating per pH.


> If I changed the wire on my old probe and then found out what the mV vs pH readings were, could I use the same controller to read the old probe snew function?


I do not understand that sentence  Can you please add some more info? I'm swedish you know...:doh:



> I have an old voltmeter sitting around here somewhere, maybe it would be easier to use the old probe attached to that meter and then transpose the readings to my desired application?


No.
The impedance of a voltmeter is too low for a ph-probe. You have to use a low current amplifier between the reader and the probe.


----------

